# Pigeon with a sagging wing



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

I saw a pigeon on the street with a sagging wing. He seems to not want to fly if he can avoid it. However, when I tried to catch him (kind of half-heartedly), and he flew away and landed on a fire escape. 

Should I try to catch him? There is no real way now - the only way is to throw something, and there is an outdoor restaurant almost next to there. 

I can go once the restaurant closes. Should I try?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes, please catch him. If he doesn't fly up, the best is to corner him and you can catch him with bare hands or throw a towel on top of him. His wing injury can be healed properly if caught on time, otherwise could heal unproperly alligned on joints and it will never fly (predators will catch him easy; it won't survive too long).

Good luck.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

He does fly up, but I will try to get him.


----------



## Japanese Boyfriend (Jun 28, 2012)

that does not sound good. does it seem to be broken? have you examined it closely?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

If a wing is broken a bird cannot fly. If it;s possible to fly with a wing broken that is worse because it would tear it and must be painfull. Imagine you having to run with a broken leg...


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

Unfortunately, no luck  I was out there for almost two hours, but I think I went about it all wrong. He ended up flying up on a church window on 96th street between Amsterdam and Broadway in New York City. Maybe someone else can try to get him as well. I will do another walkthrough of the area tomorrow.... 

I was going to leave seed, but I currently have a PMV bird, and I don't wash my hands before getting his seed, so I was concerned about passing on the PMV and decided against the seed.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Well, the bird may be fine since it's flying. You don't want to stress him. Seeds are always welcomed by any pigeon. Yummmy!!!!!


----------

